# The Ole wooden Bucket



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a 2X4 challenge at our woodworking club not so long ago where we had to make something out of an 8' 2X4 stud.

Here was my entry,didn't win any prize but got a lot of comment:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Herb
You forget something!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Herb.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Wooden bucket*



Herb Stoops said:


> We had a 2X4 challenge at our woodworking club not so long ago where we had to make something out of an 8' 2X4 stud.
> 
> Here was my entry,didn't win any prize but got a lot of comment:


Looks like a prize winner to me, very nice job.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Herb, I love it. Okay it is tapered and you had to cut each of the many pieces at an angle. How did you determine the angle and what was the angle? I'll bet it was a bear to glue all the pieces together or is it like whiskey barrels where there are just wedged together? What did you use for the metal bands? Is the handle from a paint bucket or do you have a source for that? Very impressive workmanship. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Great Prize Worthy Job Herb!!!*

Awesome Herb!!! You deserve a prize for that. I will be experimenting with bird's mouth bits this Spring (too cold now). Those calculations mean you are good at math too! Thank you for sharing. I am jealous.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very impressive! Glue up must have been something else. Lots of colourful words or just a tremendous lot of patience? A beautiful job, Herb!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Semipro	Herb
You forget something!

I'm sorry,what did I forget?


I figured if I cut the staves from the 1 1/2" thickness of the 2X4, and cut them 14" long I could get 32 ea. from the 8' 2X4. then I have to trim off the 1/8" radius edge from 4 of them on each 14" length this made them about 1 1/4" wide. 

I multiplied 1 1/4" X 32 and came up with the circumference of the top of the bucket. Which I could then find the diameter of the top. I then laid this out and drew a 5 degree line down 14" from each end and determined what the bottom diameter was. from this I could calculate the bottom circumference and divide that by 32 the number of staves give me the width to the staves at the bottom.

From that drawing I could determine the angle I had to trim the top and bottom of the staves to make them level with the floor. While I had my saw set at that angle I put a box cutter blade on and dadoed the bottom on one end.

Then I made 2 tapering sleds to cut the angle of the edges. An Octagon on a 5 degree slope has an angle of close to 20 degrees , since the bucket has 32 side which is 4 times as many,I divided the 20 degrees by 4 and got 5 degree angle on the joint.

The first sled cut one side the second one cut the other.

I laid the staves together edge to edge and taped them with masking tape, lifted them up and rolled them into a bucket. Then I made a bottom out of the little bit of scraps I had left and cut it out and router the edge down on the router table to fit the dado. When everything fit , I laid it flat inside up and put glue in the joints and rolled it around the bottom and taped it closed. The bottom floats ,no glue. I had to make a wheel template to keep the top round while the glue dried. I used a strap clamp to get all the joints tight.

When the glue dried, Itried to cut some strips of p-lam for bands, but being on a taper it had a gap when stretched around the bucket. So I went to plumbers plastic strapping that they strap pipes and duct to the overhead. I painted it black and nailed it with upholstery tacks. 

I didn't have enough material to make a wooden handle so used one from a 5 gal. plastic bucket.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great project and excellent explanation, Herb. Thanks.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

+1 !


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just clever, clever, clever!! A great job.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RMighty1, birds mouths are easy. Figure the pitch of the roof,inches rise for every foot of level run. Example: If you have 4" rise to the bottom of the rafter for every foot you measure out level,then you have a 4-12 roof, if you have 6"up for a foot on the level you have a 6-12 roof . which means if you go out level 12' and then you go up 6' . 
Once you establish the pitch of the roof draw a triangle to match and you can get the level cut( birdsmouth)angle and the plumb cut(topcut)angle on the top of the rafters off the triangle.

Hope this helps.

Herb


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Herb. I was not thinking birdsmouth roof. Was thinking more on router bits and making staved buckets, planters, bird houses, pirates chests, etc.

Thanks for the roof info. though. One never knows...:lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

would it have helped to birdsmouth or spline the staves...


----------

